# Shane Del Rosario signature request



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Now that I'm a gold member, if someone could make a Shane Del Rosario siggy for me that would be awesome. Here's the outline I want for it:

Colors: Red, Black, Gray

Text: Shane Del Rosario

Image(s): 
http://cdn2.cagepotato.com/wp-conte..._shane_del_rosario_vs_lolohea_mahe_100253.jpg
http://www.cagedinsider.com/wp-content/images/mma/2010/06/1zh34if.jpg

(Just one, or both  )

Thanks!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

It would be my pleasure...but I have no Photoshop, unfortunately. 

PS: a hint....KRY is good at this PS stuff


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

*Shows K R Y her boobs*

Pwease?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Ari said:


> *Shows K R Y her boobs*
> 
> Pwease?


Boobs?!?!
Hmmmm...I might steal my mate's laptop in that case, install PS and get to work :laugh:

jk...

I'm sure Key will do his magic.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Boobs, now there is an idea for a sig.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

*covers chest*

Not until I get my Del Rosario sig!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Fine have Del Rosario but I am telling you boobs would have made a better sig. :dunno:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm here for the boobs


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Make me an avatar then


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

i need inpspiration unless you want delrosio then I am on it.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

TOXIC!! Stop boob blocking dayum!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I gave it another go, you can use which ever you want.








[/IMG]


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Damn, oth are great. I might need a coin.

Or are you just trying to get me to get naked for you Toxic?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wait naked was an option, damn I should have really figured out how this bartering system worked before I gave you the sigs. :dunno:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

She tricked you 

Better keep an eye on her in the future...


----------

